# Not sure if USB3 works correctly [Solved]

## apiaio

Last week I upgraded kernel 

```
miropc / # uname -r

4.9.16-gentoo
```

I used oldconfig.

Today I copied bigger files between USB3 external hard disc and PC. Download was OK but upload was very slow.

So I am not sure If I have configured the new kernel correctly. 

Some info:

```
miropc / # lspci | grep -i usb

00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H USB 3.0 xHCI Controller (rev 31)

```

```
miropc / # lsusb

Bus 002 Device 004: ID 1058:1078 Western Digital Technologies, Inc. 

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0c45:6340 Microdia Camera

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 1462:8801 Micro Star International 

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

```

```
miropc / # dmesg  | grep -i xhci

[    1.082678] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: xHCI Host Controller

[    1.082973] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

[    1.084276] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: hcc params 0x200077c1 hci version 0x100 quirks 0x00109810

[    1.084517] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: cache line size of 64 is not supported

[    1.086385] usb usb1: Product: xHCI Host Controller

[    1.086583] usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 4.9.16-gentoo xhci-hcd

[    1.094572] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: xHCI Host Controller

[    1.094804] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

[    1.096929] usb usb2: Product: xHCI Host Controller

[    1.097080] usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 4.9.16-gentoo xhci-hcd

[    1.457541] usb 1-9: new high-speed USB device number 2 using xhci_hcd

[   22.237659] usb 2-1: new SuperSpeed USB device number 2 using xhci_hcd

[  218.742595] usb 1-10: new high-speed USB device number 3 using xhci_hcd

[  483.936885] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Cannot set link state.

[  820.350147] usb 2-1: new SuperSpeed USB device number 3 using xhci_hcd

[  855.075105] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Cannot set link state.

[ 1829.710670] usb 2-1: new SuperSpeed USB device number 4 using xhci_hcd

```

```
miropc / # cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep CONFIG_USB_XHCI

CONFIG_USB_XHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_XHCI_PCI=y

# CONFIG_USB_XHCI_PLATFORM is not set

```

Last edited by apiaio on Thu Apr 20, 2017 1:12 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

apiaio,

That looks OK.

Its probably the difference between synchronous and asynchronous mount options.

Synchronous is the default. Its slower and safer for your filesystem.

If things go wrong in asynchronous mode, expect to lose the filesystem.

Its much faster as much more is kept in RAM.

You must give the umount command before you unplug the device.

You must wait for the prompt to return before you unplug the device.

Between the umount command and the prompt returning, the filesystem is being synched to RAM.

----------

